# Definitely Check This, All things that can potentially work!



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Here are my notes that I am making by analyzing everything I saw till now that might be a potential issue or solution.

Potential Threats:
Copper toxicity
Hypothyroidism
Adrenal fatigue
Lyme disease
Testesterone problem
Csf fluid in brain
Check ear problem!! ***

Checkups:
Csf fluid leakage check up
Neurotransmitter checkup
Full body check u
Gut/stomach check up
Fmri scan
Quantic EEG scan- it studies areas of brain

Things we can do:
Ect 
Smart TMS
Check for Lyme disease
Clonazepam
Retanil 
Adderal
Binaural beats- 3 months
Spiral hypnosis
Emdr
Atropine coma therapy
Buspirone
Valium
Stress releasing exercises
Cycling ***
Wellbutrin (new latest)
Perfenan (poof in 3 days 2mg)
TRE
Diazepam (1 day, 5mgx 3 times)
Sports message on neck

Supplements
Alpha Brain(not so important)
Sublingual B complex***
5 htp(okok)
GABA*****
L theanine****
Magnesium calm**
Rhodeala rosea
Lutein***
Fish oil (RenewLife)****
Sarcosine**
Black seed***
L-Dopa*****try(not more than 3 months in combo with DHEA)
DHEA(not more than 3months)


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Plz share if you tried something and it worked or didn't worked for u. Thanks


----------



## baman (Aug 6, 2020)

I'll try some


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice list. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, this list is very helpful.


----------

